# Extreme Pain in Shoulders



## Schifani (Dec 6, 2017)

So I just had my Second class ever in WC this last Monday. During class we did Chain punches on the Wall Bags. Now it is Wednesday and it still feels like my Shoulders are falling out of their sockets, I can't lift my arms higher then my mid section with out horrible pain. I can't even get restful sleep since the wall bag drills. I am the only newby in the entire class everyone else has been with Sifu from 2 - 5 years. So I was asked to try and keep up with them. What should I do? Please can someone give me some pointers, I have my Third class starting up tonight and I don't know if I can make it through.


----------



## Buka (Dec 6, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Schifani.

Looking up a Martial Arts forum for medical advice isn't the best avenue for your health, nor for any future in Martial Arts. You need to see a medical professional. And if it's as bad as you say, you should address this issue quickly.

And forget your class tonight.


----------



## jobo (Dec 6, 2017)

Schifani said:


> So I just had my Second class ever in WC this last Monday. During class we did Chain punches on the Wall Bags. Now it is Wednesday and it still feels like my Shoulders are falling out of their sockets, I can't lift my arms higher then my mid section with out horrible pain. I can't even get restful sleep since the wall bag drills. I am the only newby in the entire class everyone else has been with Sifu from 2 - 5 years. So I was asked to try and keep up with them. What should I do? Please can someone give me some pointers, I have my Third class starting up tonight and I don't know if I can make it through.


one can safely assume that you have over exerted yourself, i had it when i took up 5 aside  Again after a ten year gap, it will pass in a week or so, at the moment baths, hot water bottles and heat spray are the order of th day. Then don't try and keep up with seasoned athletes till you are yourself seasoned


----------



## Schifani (Dec 6, 2017)

Yeah that sounds best. I guess I was more looking to see if there are stretches I should do that could help or if anyone else has gone through this via Wing Chun, or if I am the only one. Of course my arms aren't falling out it just feels that way, I should say that it is more of a deep tissue/muscle/tendon soreness. Thank you for your concern though Buka.


----------



## Schifani (Dec 6, 2017)

jobo said:


> one can safely assume that you have over exerted yourself, i had it when i took up 5 aside  Again after a ten year gap, it will pass in a week or so, at the moment baths, hot water bottles and heat spray are the order of th day. Then don't try and keep up with seasoned athletes till you are yourself seasoned




Yeah I'm not going to be making that mistake again. Sifu was not there for Monday's class and one of the longest standing students was teaching the class. He was the one that asked me to try and keep up with everyone else on the Chain Punch Drills.


----------



## jobo (Dec 6, 2017)

Schifani said:


> Yeah I'm not going to be making that mistake again. Sifu was not there for Monday's class and one of the longest standing students was teaching the class. He was the one that asked me to try and keep up with everyone else on the Chain Punch Drills.


the bright side is, you only get it that bad once, gentle movement is the order of the day, just as long as the muscles arnt going into spasm you be fine this time next week.

then you can consider a home program to help you on your way


----------



## Schifani (Dec 6, 2017)

jobo said:


> the bright side is, you only get it that bad once, gentle movement is the order of the day, just as long as the muscles arnt going into spasm you be fine this time next week.
> 
> then you can consider a home program to help you on your way




I'm still going to go to class tonight but take it easy (maybe even just sit there and observe for the night). I do want to talk to my Sifu about this and see how he feels. Most likely he'll tell me to suck it up and get over it (probably with some concern as well)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 6, 2017)

Buka said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk, Schifani.
> 
> Looking up a Martial Arts forum for medical advice isn't the best avenue for your health, nor for any future in Martial Arts. You need to see a medical professional. And if it's as bad as you say, you should address this issue quickly.
> 
> And forget your class tonight.


----------



## Schifani (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks for that @Xue Sheng. Like I said I was looking for more of advice on types of stretches or something along those lines to avoid such pains or at least lessen the pain levels after such an intense workout.


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 7, 2017)

You’re in Albuquerque, and you’re not training Ameri-Do-Te?

There in lies your problem.  See Master Ken.  Problem solved.  As well as all other MA problems.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 7, 2017)

Schifani said:


> Thanks for that @Xue Sheng. Like I said I was looking for more of advice on types of stretches or something along those lines to avoid such pains or at least lessen the pain levels after such an intense workout.



Here's the thing, without know what is actually causing the pain, stretching could make it worse. So in your attempt to avoid pain, you could cause yourself more pain, possibly chronic and or lasting issues. Talk to your shifu, give yourself time to recover between classes, see a doctor if the pain continues, don't count on faceless nameless people on a website for medical advice... and that is the extent of what I have to say on the topic.


----------



## Kungfu Tube (Dec 7, 2017)

My shoulder pain was caused by very heavy chi sau, only on the right shoulder. You need to see a physio , they will give you the correct stretching or strengthening exercise for the right area. Now I am pain free, but very careful now when I train.


----------



## Schifani (Dec 7, 2017)

Thank you all for the replies. I did go to class last night and my shifu told me that it was normal pain from the different muscle groups that are being used, and since I'm not used to using them that they will hurt. He had me do siu nim tao  for a while(slowly). The more I did the forms the less pain I felt. I am actually almost pain free today just regular muscle soreness. Once again thank you all for your thoughts and opinions, and some jokes.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 7, 2017)

If you think it's bad go to the doctors


----------



## Schifani (Dec 8, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> If you think it's bad go to the doctors




It was just really bad case of being sore. Just using a different muscle group that I haven't used before. I am just taking it easy in class and using lots of cold and heat. Like I said above though, Thank you all for your comments, I will take them all into consideration


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Dec 23, 2017)

Schifani said:


> It was just really bad case of being sore. Just using a different muscle group that I haven't used before. I am just taking it easy in class and using lots of cold and heat. Like I said above though, Thank you all for your comments, I will take them all into consideration



I'm a bit late to the party but what kind of warm up or stretching do you do in the class? Ideally there should be some kind of dynamic (moving) stretches as part of the warm up, and then static stretches (holding) at the end. The static stretching at the end is very important as it gently relaxes your muscles and tendons while they are still warm. 

Redirect Notice

Redirect Notice

These are your 2 most common shoulder stretches that you can do after a heavy workout.


----------

